

Senator Al Franken's petition to overturn Citizens United - foobarian
http://action.alfranken.com/page/s/e1307cue

======
japaget
On the linked to website I was hoping to see the text of the proposed
amendment and whether it was going to be submitted to Congress or to a
Constitutional Convention. Unfortunately, I saw neither, and the amendment was
summarized using inflammatory language. Unless Sen. Franken is trying to gauge
public support for his idea, I fear that signing his petition would be nothing
but slacktivism.

~~~
bcks
I agree, it would be nice to see something more specific here... but petitions
don't only function by applying direct political pressure, they are a time-
tested way of building a list of interested supporters. As such, the
inflammatory language may be deliberate: it may be a tactic to recruit highly
motivated, partisan supporters with the eventual goal of mobilizing them to
reach out to others in their own broader networks, or to donate to the broader
outreach campaign. And I think outrage travels through the Twitters faster
than policy specifics.

